# 1/3rd Power Increase with Live vs Dead Shooting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Live Active Slingshot Shooting Verses Dead Shooting with the Daisy F-16 to prove a point. It is most difficult to get a draw with the Daisy F-16 but due to speed of pull and release the power ration jumps by at least 1/3rd power. The point is Technique to get the most out of any slingshot. You pick up a Daisy F-16 and try to blow through a hard can I admit it offers a measure of difficulty. Yep you bet 1/3rd increase in power by Technique. Pick up an Daisy F-16 just to see if you can blow through a Campbells Soup Can. Try it today. Just cosider it, you can shoot with a piece of trash and still come out a winner by Technique. And if you want the ultimate to shoot with get a OPFS or at least a PFS.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome video!!!

Great explanation on the contrast over the two techniques!!!

Indeed the "Active" one adds more power into a given ammo, but has to be practised by experient shooters, I guess!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

